# January photos ... let's see 'em!



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It's been dry and not so cold here in Colorado. Night rides have been a new source of interest (though I can't figure out how to take photos at night). Most days are warm enough to take a spin at lunch. And while sunny and rideable, it's still just cold enough to keep the reservoirs frozen.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I like the cloud & telephone wires one. With the bird holding court in the upper left. You found cohesion and harmony in what is usually a pretty blah group of elements.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Temps in the 60's and 70's the last few days


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*I love that bike*

Been in Japan for over 3 and a half years have have not seen one on home soil. Yours is a beauty.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

January was good, a bit of everything for us.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mapei said:


> I like the cloud & telephone wires one. With the bird holding court in the upper left. You found cohesion and harmony in what is usually a pretty blah group of elements.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm pretty fond of that one as well. I found it in an otherwise uninspiring part of the Denver metro area.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Seacliff, CA


.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

Various from new year's eve and after.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

muskat said:


> Various from new year's eve and after.


Those sunset ones are fantastic.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Not much to show for January.


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

How old is the Litespeed Obed ? How do you like it so far ?


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

around santa cruz ca


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

rancho del oso (big basin lower part)


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Local Riding Spots in New England*

as it looks now. Seems appropriate since we are going to get dumped on again in the next 2 days. These pics are places I pass on my rides in better weather. Use your imagination. Thats what I do on the rollers. :cryin: :mad2:


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Semi rare snow in Clayton NC. I dig riding in the sun with snow piled up by the road side .


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Riding, but no riding pictures*

Well, I did a good bit of riding in January, including a few snow MTB rides and few nice road rides during a warm spell we had recently, but didn't take a single picture while riding.

I took lots of pictures while skiing and snowshoeing however


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Didn't take many photos in January. A couple of tornado damage.


<img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_ojfN3WGJAWM/TUdWt_AEGyI/AAAAAAAACFY/dGN5tfM9lM8/s640/IMG_3262.JPG">

<img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_ojfN3WGJAWM/TUdWuJmBvCI/AAAAAAAACFc/5eN83eSoV2k/s640/IMG_3263.JPG">


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not january, but new years eve saw temps tickling 50. The Boy and i went out for a quick ride. we got 7-10 miles in. explored some neighborhoods he hadnt seen before.

i made sure he was bundled up. it was pretty wet. there had been about 4 inches of snow on the ground less than 12 hours before.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YJiW-Z278-_yFEbdZF5Zhw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_kHj12FNnvg8/TTzhTny5fvI/AAAAAAAASiE/UyVeVaw2V3Q/s640/IMG_3766.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Christmas_thru_january?feat=embedwebsite">christmas_thru_january</a></td></tr></table>

we found a wallet. LOTS of credit cards, no money. i swear.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_vO9mBo8mubJxPURVnEobA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_kHj12FNnvg8/TTzhUCKpFII/AAAAAAAASiM/FZ4_Q8XHeg4/s640/IMG_3769.JPG" height="640" width="480" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Christmas_thru_january?feat=embedwebsite">christmas_thru_january</a></td></tr></table>

house of the wallet owner. for sale! the windows on the sides of the door need some help.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BbPlIMj-osJ-Kr7l79DwVQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_kHj12FNnvg8/TTzhVOITkhI/AAAAAAAASic/iYRKIsW0eig/s640/IMG_3773.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Christmas_thru_january?feat=embedwebsite">christmas_thru_january</a></td></tr></table>

last racing stripe of the year.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PFFpFsJ0TL4NOGNIxDstzA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_kHj12FNnvg8/TTzhUogk8JI/AAAAAAAASiU/NQZhvPEWSII/s640/IMG_3772.JPG" height="640" width="480" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Christmas_thru_january?feat=embedwebsite">christmas_thru_january</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

January started in the snow and ended in the sun. I've been working on a project this month.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

That Bottecchia is downright fabuloso. There's a whole lot of fine shots I'm seeing here. I almost forgot snow is for real and not only in stories and fairy tales.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

January...


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

.....


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

I so love desert skies, thanks for reminding me how wonderful things are up above.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

One more iGot off my iPhone no less. Not doctored at all. iSwear.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe you. Absolutely heavenly sky. Is this in New Mexico or northern Az.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Fun in the dirt*

San Jose and red dirt.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

undies said:


> January...


Is that hotel in Prince Rupert???


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Maine*


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

louise said:


> Is that hotel in Prince Rupert???


Chilliwack.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

louise said:


> Is that hotel in Prince Rupert???


You mean the Halibut capital of the world?


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

What an eclectic collection of photos.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

On the bay trail.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Morning ride in the hills.





































Inspiration Point


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2010)

Art853 said:


> Morning ride in the hills.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. May I ask where it is?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Bonny said:


> Absolutely beautiful. May I ask where it is?


Oakland. The number one city in acres of parkland per 1,000 residents for large cities, according to The Trust for Public Land. The last two photos above are Berkeley (and the fourth one below).






































From December 24th, 2010.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the night shot, I've been messing around with low shutter speed also, but I haven't get anything spectacular out of it yet. Spectacular like I thought I would when I learned to do it anyways. :thumbsup: 



Pablo said:


> It's been dry and not so cold here in Colorado. Night rides have been a new source of interest (though I can't figure out how to take photos at night). Most days are warm enough to take a spin at lunch. And while sunny and rideable, it's still just cold enough to keep the reservoirs frozen.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Not a lot going on this month. Just one photo.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Dumbarton Bridge facing towards San Jose


----------

